# ATItool 0.26 and BETA does not work for me



## ty_ger (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never had issues with ATItool working in other systems before, but this time I am stuck.

I have a ASUS 9800GT Ultimate card in my new build and would like to find its highest stable clock rates.  At any rate, ATItool says that it cannot access the video card and then proceeds to give me 0MHz clocks.  The artifact scan button will do nothing and the Show 3d view button also does nothing.

Any ideas?

I can OC the card fine with Precision; I would just like a fast way of stability testing it.

Vista 32 SP1 FWIW.

You can view the build here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1848.html
Specs here:
http://www.evga.com/community/ModsRigs/comment.asp?sysid=13223


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2008)

Run as administrator and see if that helps.

I was able to run .26 and betas just fine in Vista x86 and x64 at least most of the time. If you cannot get it to work, download and use the stability test in Fur Mark, it's a more stressful test along the same lines. Also I have UAC turned off, that might help...dunno...haven't used ATI Tool in a while.


----------



## ty_ger (Nov 8, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Run as administrator and see if that helps.
> 
> I was able to run .26 and betas just fine in Vista x86 and x64 at least most of the time. If you cannot get it to work, download and use the stability test in Fur Mark, it's a more stressful test along the same lines. Also I have UAC turned off, that might help...dunno...haven't used ATI Tool in a while.




I didn't try running it as admin, but have never had to do that in the past.  I have user account control off; it's one of the first things I turn off -- that and the page file.

I have switched to Fur Mark; thank you.  Fur Mark should do the job.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 4, 2008)

I Cant get mine to work properly either or install properly. Makes a big smarm about not having a digital driver signed.


----------

